# 200 Gizmos have arrived in the USA - Orders will start Thursday !



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all ... The first 200 Gizmos have arrived in the USA, and 175 of those will be available starting Thursday, September 18, 2008.

25 have been set aside for our contest and GTG winners, including thises 8 contest winners ...

1. Matt34
2. BrettJB
3. Ryankc
4. nwboater
5. coy
6. rtalk
7. Bluzman
8. Knobturner75
9. Odyssey (av123 forum name) NAGTG Winner
10. Green Deere (av123 forum name) NAGTG Winner


We also have, I think, 3 Gizmo winners from the New Jersey GTG and some winners from the Alabama GTG. Hopefully, those winners will post here so we can get their units out. 

_____________________________________________________________________

Here is a copy/paste from another thread in regards to ordering Gizmos when we go live ...

*Orders for Gizmo will be handled as follows:*

*We have ordered 400 for the initial run. After the first shipment clears customs, there will be 25 alloted to various contest winners and for review samples.*

*A 5 day order period will be given to allow each of the members here to get a Gizmo for the $89 or $99. Once the 5 days are up, then it will be first come, first serve to every one until they are gone. *

*Once we have 200 orders, we will order an additional 400 Gizmos.*

*Everyone here as of 5-31-2008 will get to purchase up to 3 Gizmos at the lower price - $89 for the first unit for the 243 here before 3-31, and $99 each for units 2 and 3 for those purchasers, plus $99 each for units 1, 2 and 3 for those here from 4-1 to 5-31.*

*Of course, some people won't order any, while others will want 3 - so we will pretty much roll with things. *


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

Terrific news, Craig! Congratulations on getting your first product in.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Wooohooo! TCA finally has products to sell...probably for about a day, but it is a great start! 

Congrats on the MAJOR milestone Craig!!!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, guys - The other 200 are on the way via container, and should arrive in a couple of weeks. 

Yes, it is nice to have a product to deliver !!!

We will be setting up the credit card system this week, and should be good to go on Thursday. :huge:


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

This is indeed a great accomplishment, you and the "team" deserve some great props.

I'll be F5'ing Thursday a.m.! :thumbsup:


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

Woohooo. Gonna have to order one for sure


:crowd:


----------



## Nail Pop (Mar 27, 2008)

Alright! :thumbsup:


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulation Craig.


----------



## Nala (Mar 5, 2008)

*A big congrats and hopefully NOT stupid Gizmo question*

Craig,

What a thrill to get your first product ready for market. Now for my selfish stuff. I ordered on 3/7 and was 195th on the list. Does that mean that you'll start taking orders sequentially from #1, and if everyone ahead of me ordered three units (always a possibility) that I could be waiting as long as the 600th unit?


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nala, if you can get your order in, it is in...there is no waiting list and no reserve.

:yes:

Talk to you guys on Thursday.


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

Hope it won't be the first Tweak City website crash on Thursday.
:nervous:


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Great news. Thursday can't come fast enough!


----------



## Buzz3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Very cool... I will let my daughter hook it up to her SLS Encores and tell me what she thiks of it compared to the BPA she's running now.


----------



## greg_mitch (Dec 19, 2008)

Are we ordering through the website or do we have to call it in?


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

Craig,

Gizmo Winners from NJ GTG:
bp2007
fmtrvt

Sent you the list with all the winners and their contact information via email. Let me know if you do not receive it.

-Deepak


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Deepak - Thanks ! I had forgotten it was BP and our favorite audio curmudgeon ... :huge:


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

craigsub said:


> Deepak - Thanks ! I had forgotten it was BP and our favorite audio curmudgeon ... :huge:



Yeah, we got a smile out of Jack . Sent you the list with waf1 and scamp winners also.


----------



## imported_erics (Apr 20, 2008)

it was a great day at the njgtg deepek was an incredible host. listining to the scamp and wining the raffle for the waf1 what more could you ask for:huge:


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

I better get in line for the order Thursday morning. What time are the phone lines opening up?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

greg_mitch said:


> Are we ordering through the website or do we have to call it in?


Good question. We will probably take phone orders starting Thursday.

200 more Gizmos are coming in a container, too ... so we will really have 375 total units.


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Craig,

Update the first post with the NJ GTG winners before Jack starts getting :hissyfit:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Phone #?*



craigsub said:


> Good question. We will probably take phone orders starting Thursday.
> 
> 200 more Gizmos are coming in a container, too ... so we will really have 375 total units.


What is the phone #?

On the purchase site at:
http://tweakcityaudio.com/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3

It only gives an email option.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Good question. I want one but no number.

engtaz


----------



## tstarn08 (Feb 24, 2008)

Where do you order? I signed up way back in February. Nevermind. Just ordered one, but one question, it is $101? Is that $89 plus $12 S&H?


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

tstarn08 said:


> Where do you order? I signed up way back in February. Nevermind. Just ordered one, but one question, it is $101? Is that $89 plus $12 S&H?


Yes . .


----------

